# choosing a stabilizer...what do you look for?



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Been shooting indoor for a few years now, and am upgrading equipment. I've shot with long stabilizers for years, but am curious...what do you look for in a good stabilizer? What makes one perform better than another? Seems as though more people are going with 3+ carbon rod styles over a more traditional stabilizer with an adjustable weight on the end... 

curious as to what you look for and what should one be considering in a new purchase besides weight...

thanks

Steve


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Stiffness and Vibration reduction are the two primary elements I look for. Weight is secondary. Then you can't forget color. Your gear has to look professional, even if you aren't.


----------



## jthibaudeau (Dec 19, 2007)

in my opinion , what at x hunter siad is right but not in that order always. it dependeds what you are try to accomplish. and what your preferance is . there is standards to follow for a good stab but doesnt apply to every person 
 a stab should not be to heavy you have to physically handle the mass wieght 
the heaveier the stab the more it will control fast whipping pin action because there is more mass wieght 
it doesnt always take alot of wieght to be affective 
a bow should be balanced not to tip forward to much and not to tip back either 
it depends if your needing a hunting stab or a tournament stab is to how much vibe dampining that you may want my personal stab i built my self and it has no rubber in it at all but it stabalizes my bow exactly how i need it it has many holes in it like a posten brand and that helps with weight placement and the holes slightly help with displacing vibration /noise 
and of course color , a tournement stab should look cool a hunting stab should be effective in color and also vibe , niose reduction and weight 
 i hope this helps you understand how much a stab can play role in the perfomance of the bow and your overall perfomance . check out some web site like posten stabilizers and dionker web site the all give great info on what you should be looking for


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

The thing that I will weigh in on the multi-rod configurations is when you do have a muscle tremor, shake, whatever the multi-rod stab will continue to show that in very small bounces, or vibrations that take a while to settle. You can still shoot very well with them, I just didn't like my stabilizer bouncing. I switched away from them this year to a very light, very stiff carbon stabilizer. I added weght to the front to get it to balance and hold steady, but I'd opt for the lighter stiffer stabilizers based on the experience that I've had with both.

Good luck.


----------



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

*O.k...went lighter...*

Hi everyone,

Well..I bit the bullet and tried out some other stabilizers...ended up going with the Fuse Carbon VFR and really like it. Light weight, and surprisingly enough, that dinky doinker really did a good job. 

I was originally using an Easton Black Max, and when I shot the new bow, I felt like the front end was all over the place after the shot. Put on the carbon, and it settled tremendously...and found the lighter weight helps to keep me from freezing just below the inner circle...something I've been fighting a long time, but never attributed it to the stabilizer. 

I assume this is what gets referred to as the dynamic weight? I know with more draw weight, I like a heavier bow, and vice-versa...almost seems as if I added a couple of pounds of draw weight, it would help keep my pin higher on the target..

Keep info coming if you can everyone...I'm on a learning curve right now with updating equipment, so the more I hear, the more I get to try out and see...

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I dropped the length of mine to 26" just because having the extra length gets crowded when trying to maneuver within the indoor tournaments. I Didn't feel it affected the effectiveness of the Stabilizer significantly and it's a lot easier getting to and from the line.

I like to have my rig balanced so it doesn't tip forward or backward. I think the whole forward tip thing is a gimmick the coaches use to ID those students with the proper relaxed grip. I don't think it really improves the shot and in fact I believe it adds undue fatigue.


----------

